# thinning of the hair(PIC)



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay so have a bit of a proplem. I have my mothers who had litters together, and i evensually weaned them yesterday. But ive noticed the hair thinning out before so i treated for mites. Then acouple of weeks later the same as before i treated not saying the treatment worked. So if its not mites i have no idea what it is. But the hair aint coming out like patches the heair is litterally thinning out. As if they are going bold.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

This is kinda urgent if some one can at least give a guess or anything ?????????


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I have a very large stud of Exhibition Mice, and very very rarely, perhaps once a year a mouse will throw its fur in patches, if I didnt act it would be bald. This is not Ringworm, it behaves differently. However, I do believe it to be a Fungus of some kind. I treat as for Ringworm, using Imaverol. The Mouse gets treated every day for three days. within a week fur is growing again.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you so much can i just use like athletes foot powder like another post says ???


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

and where do you get imaverol from ??


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Athletes foot powder treats Ring worm well, however this isnt ring worm but I used My Imaverol on it anyway, It works, try Powder and it might work. You can get Imaverol on the Net, you may have to say its for dogs or horses, cant remember but one bottle will last you for ever, literally !!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

What im going to do is treat it with fungal powder cause i just want to make sure and if thats not it i geuss that, that is what it is. 
in the both litters that i have from the male some are like this picture and some are notso thats why im going to treat for it just in case. 
And doe sthe skin look like that color all the time. cause to me it looks arritated but the mice are not in distress


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I had something like this on a couple of babies. I treated for mites and lowered the temp in the mousery a bit. The hair is coming back in weird, so now I wonder if I have a recessive hairless or fuzzy gene showing up. Interesting; thanks!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Like i said im just going to treat them with anti fungal powder cause i just dont want to take that risk i love my mice like all you guys and i want the best thanks every body.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

well i used the athelets foot powder and there all 100% better omg im so happy :gwavec


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

glad there getting better, i had two babies not long ago who started losing there fur and sarahc advised fungal and said to use foot powder, after a week it all cleared up.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

Im so happy they look so beautful. HAHAHAHA today i go in my room and in the corner of my eye i see something running on my bed I look and its a weaner mouse lol . I didnt put a lid on my 29 gallon tank cause i thought it was to high and apparently he crawled up the water bottle lol. thank god i got there when i did , Damn he was fast lol


----------

